# segawai



## dodidoki (Apr 12, 2016)

Cyp segawai. Pot mix is inorganic, lava rock, lime stone, clay pellets, granite. I use 100 ppm fertilizer, watering every second day, I leave 0,5-1 cm water under pot.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice!
David


----------



## eggshells (Apr 12, 2016)

That is nice. So segawai doesn't have spots?


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 12, 2016)

eggshells said:


> That is nice. So segawai doesn't have spots?


I saw one with few red spots, too. This one has no spots.


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2016)

Ooh!


----------



## abax (Apr 12, 2016)

Such a lovely yellow balloon pouch. Nicely grown too.


----------



## troy (Apr 12, 2016)

A true rock dweller, they look very healthy, very nice blooming!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 13, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2016)

Very good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice, stocky plant!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2016)

wow!


----------

